# Nvidia drivers, getting worried about it

## chromaf

Hi. The problem here is that I have tried the last 3 nvidia-drivers ( now running on beta ) and kernel 3.11.5. 

Computer specs : 

Intel 3930-K 

16 GB RAM

Nvidia GT 760 2 GB DDR3

I have double checked all possible things, I have compiled wine 1.7.1 with Direct3D new patches, compiled 1.7.5 and also tested 1.6 with each of the last 3 nvidia drivers. I also checked if even my graphics card has something stuck on its fans and double checked the motherboard PCI express settings.

 When I do : 

```

LD_PRELOAD="libpthread.so.0 libGL.so.1" __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1

```

Just calling the optimization and then executing the game with wine, 

The game I am executing goes down to damn 10 FPS. WHY ? Is not that supossed to be an optimization NVIDIA introduced to improve OpenGL on Linux ? Why everyone is running this game on older hardware, say 2 or 3 years older hardware and the optimization is running flawlessly for them ? Can somebody give me an explanation ?

Can also somebody give me an explanation why the Nvidia settings won't save the "prefer maximum performance" on PowerMizer settings ? It always comes back to "Adaptive" whenever I close the app.

I am going nuts trying to debug this thing and nothing seems to come up.

Please help.Last edited by chromaf on Tue Nov 05, 2013 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

What game are you trying to run   :Question: 

----------

## i92guboj

Not that I am an expert at this, but opengl is a complex thing in Gentoo, and more when you put wine in the middle.

There must be continuity for it to work, meaning that all the kernel, the x11 driver or binary blob, the gl libs and wine (amongst many others) need to be in sync for it to work.

What do you get if you run

```
LD_PRELOAD="libpthread.so.0 libGL.so.1" __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 glxinfo|head
```

?

Look mainly at the direct rendering line and the manufacturer label.

I've personally never managed wine to work correctly in amd64 either. That can be a real pain. Also, there's the chance that your graphics drivers is picking the wrong gl library, instead of the one that comes with your nvidia blob. The Xorg logs can be enlightening when debugging this kind of problem, look specially the paths where your blob is installing the gl stuff and the paths that appear in the glx-related stuff in the X log.

Also, double and triple check the dmesg output. If there's some strange error at api or abi level the kernel might complain about it at some point, that could help as well.

Besides that, I can give little help, since I am not into gaming and its been a lot of years since I used one of these drivers.  :Sad: 

----------

## chromaf

The game is Path of Exile, many people reported "golden" status since its release on wine 

```

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_buffer_age, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, 

```

The thing is that I want Opengl to work properly in general, not just on this game and I see the card is not being pushed.

I will check all that and continue debugging, please if someone has more info about this just drop a line ! 

Thank you !

----------

## eyoung100

Are you using Wine Bottles   :Question: 

----------

## chromaf

No, just wine.

----------

## shazeal

 *chromaf wrote:*   

> I have compiled wine 1.7.1 with Direct3D new patches
> 
> ```
> LD_PRELOAD="libpthread.so.0 libGL.so.1" __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 
> ```
> ...

 

These 2 lines do similar things and will interfere. Pick one, I would suggest the CSMT patches and use that only.

The GL_THREADED rubbish is just a hack in the driver afaik it still causes locks. The CSMT patches actually threads the GL calls.

----------

## _______0

 *shazeal wrote:*   

>  *chromaf wrote:*   I have compiled wine 1.7.1 with Direct3D new patches
> 
> ```
> LD_PRELOAD="libpthread.so.0 libGL.so.1" __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 
> ```
> ...

 

Does that work with radeon (not catalyst) driver?

----------

## PaulBredbury

For kernel 3.11, there is now an official Nvidia patch.

Maybe the patch you were using, for kernel 3.11 support in the Nvidia driver, was resulting in bad performance?

Edit: And now Nvidia 331.20 is out  :Smile: Last edited by PaulBredbury on Wed Nov 06, 2013 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shazeal

 *_______0 wrote:*   

>  *shazeal wrote:*    *chromaf wrote:*   I have compiled wine 1.7.1 with Direct3D new patches
> 
> ```
> LD_PRELOAD="libpthread.so.0 libGL.so.1" __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 
> ```
> ...

 

The CSMT patches are driver independent. I have not tested on radeon however, only fglrx.

----------

## chromaf

The CSMT patches themselves affect very little on this game for what I am experiencing. I have read on a wine forums thread that both optimizations must be used to achieve good results. I as only doing 

```

__GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1

```

before with the same results, so both calls to the optimization don't interfere anyway.

I applied the patch .... let's test it now

----------

## shazeal

 *chromaf wrote:*   

> The CSMT patches themselves affect very little on this game for what I am experiencing. I have read on a wine forums thread that both optimizations must be used to achieve good results. I as only doing 
> 
> ```
> 
> __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1
> ...

 

I have personally run PoE on a 650 Ti using the CSMT patches and it made a big difference was getting 40+ FPS. Are you actually doing it right or just blindly patching?

http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-devel/2013-September/101106.html

Read all that  :Smile: 

----------

## chromaf

Yes. I actually get 60-70 FPS with the patched 1.7.1, the problem is that in some areas there are framedrops with GLSL="disabled" specially I have seen that on Dominus ( final boss ) and the general.

That's why I don't get how people with older hardware play without framedrops with the patched version and GLSL="disabled"

Check this winehq forums thread : http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20062&sid=ba5089a1a768903e4de3983614f3b988&p=88834#p88834

Another thing that I don't understand is that the game says that I have a really old Nvidia 8800GT .... why ? the latest drivers are working and the card info is right on my system

----------

## shazeal

None of these things are driver issues. Your card version issue is fixed in a newer version of wine AFAIK.

PoE runs like a dog without CSMT / NV hack. You are hitting game issues with a wine hack that is not recommended by the devs (disableGLSL).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-973992.html

You already got most of what everyone said in there. There will always be issues with Wine stuff, unless you can code there is next to nothing you can do about it except wait. And the issues are almost never driver related unless you own an AMD card.

----------

## chromaf

Disabling GLSL is recommended for this game because otherwise you get framedrop peaks that make it unplayable ....

----------

